# Where do we look for.....



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

how many post it will take to be an engineer again???


I'm a brakeman already, so is it listed someplace?????


 


Not that it matters to me, I have a good friend who really wanted to be an engineer soon and hes sad...../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Why are we NOT engineers anymore?


Not happy about the NOT being an engineer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Bubba


 


But can live with it!


 


Bubba


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Bubba, 

Years ago (maybe 2). the posting number was eliminated from the forum screen. If true or not, it seemed like some folks just posted just to increase their number and ranking. I kind of like that we all have to start over. I spent 4 and a half years getting a degree in engineering, so I don't worry about being a brakeman of something for a while. 

Thanks Shad for taking the Ant Farm and shaking it up!! 

Marty, since I know how much you admired my picture, I'll try and post more! 

Mark


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark


if you had long hair in that photo of yours,,,,,,well ,,I'll say no more./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I was one of those guys that was above 700 posts and probably (maybe with help) would have made Engineer within the year.  But since that's not the reason I post, it really doesn't matter.  Yeah, I'll admit I was looking forward to the Title of Engineer, but that wasn't a driving force.  I figure when I feel like posting, I will.  Bring back the one liners and that cab will get crowded real quick.  I'd rather learn someting from a brakeman then an atta boy from an engineer.


Tommy


Rio Gracie


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Bubba


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

I can feel your frustrations guys.  I am sure runnung this web site is no cake walk and much more than the dudes in the smaller scales could handle.   /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif   I am struggling with the new site as well, but the one thing that is constant is knowing you guys are here to help when asked.  And believe me, I am not done to asking you all for help./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Bubba, I've been able to cut-and-paste all my picture links so far. 

I type in the image tags, then paste the URL between them. 










Later, 

K


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys/Gals.....   Please don't take it personally.  I had over 6000 posts from the old site and one of the oldest engineers out there.  I even had more posts than Dwight.  Now we're all just starting from the same level.  I don't find it to be a problem at all.  These last few days have been a bit of a struggle with the new stuff, but it's been a wonderful learning experience with a great deal of knowledge gained.  


Hang in there....  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif  Before long, the number of posts won't make abit if difference with all the good stuff going on.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I even had more posts than Dwight.


 


For the record... on the old site:


Stan = 9744 posts
Torby = 11022 posts
Me = 12220 posts


Sorry, but there just ain't *no way* I'm letting Stan claim that he has a bigger mouth than I do!!  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif  Shoot, I even beat Tom.  hehehe


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well as a "world famous Non-entity" I must say that I'm enjoying the total lack of recognition.


----------



## pcentral (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, 
I am guessing that there isn't a legend as to how many posts equals what status. I don't remember one on the old forum either. Personally, I don't see a need for the "titles" or the count. A "title" doesn't tell anyone viewing a post anything other than that person posts alot! It doesn't add any credibility or take away any either from the poster. Some of the best info came from MLSer's with "titles" other than engineers. Please tell your friend that quality posts are much better than simply having alot of them and that will give them well deserved respect! 

Bubba, 
The new site is just that, a new site. It is not just an upgrade or overhaul of the old one. The old site had kind of reached it's growth limit and many people had complaints about this, that or the other. Shad did the right thing and found a new prograam that can not only handle the size of MLS now but for many years of growth to come. I take offense to your comment about Shad not thinking of the rest of us. How about you thinking of Shad? He has a regular job and a large family that he has to spend time with. On top of that he keeps this site running as trouble free as possible for our enjoyment and for little monetary gain. And for what, so he can be insulted with all the bitchin about people having to do a little extra work so the site is more to their liking?! What about the tons of hours that he has put into this upgrade and continues to put in to make everyone happy? You know, he could very easily say screw it and go spend that time with his family instead. I applaud Shad, because I probably would of by now! 

Steve


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't mind start over again..../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif


Bryan


----------



## flatracker (Jan 2, 2008)

Well...at first I was dissappointed. Then I thought..well, I can sit back and watch the scenery as a passenger, and not have to kick the fireman awake to shovel some more coal!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif


However, it is sort of scary not knowing who is up there watching out for emergency situations./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/ermm.gif Right now, NO ONE is in the engineer's seat and we are roaring down the track. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By pcentral on 01/06/2008 12:48 AM
Marty, 
I am guessing that there isn't a legend as to how many posts equals what status. I don't remember one on the old forum either. Personally, I don't see a need for the "titles" or the count. A "title" doesn't tell anyone viewing a post anything other than that person posts alot! It doesn't add any credibility or take away any either from the poster. Some of the best info came from MLSer's with "titles" other than engineers. Please tell your friend that quality posts are much better than simply having alot of them and that will give them well deserved respect! 

Bubba, 
The new site is just that, a new site. It is not just an upgrade or overhaul of the old one. The old site had kind of reached it's growth limit and many people had complaints about this, that or the other. Shad did the right thing and found a new prograam that can not only handle the size of MLS now but for many years of growth to come. I take offense to your comment about Shad not thinking of the rest of us. How about you thinking of Shad? He has a regular job and a large family that he has to spend time with. On top of that he keeps this site running as trouble free as possible for our enjoyment and for little monetary gain. And for what, so he can be insulted with all the bitchin about people having to do a little extra work so the site is more to their liking?! What about the tons of hours that he has put into this upgrade and continues to put in to make everyone happy? You know, he could very easily say screw it and go spend that time with his family instead. I applaud Shad, because I probably would of by now! 

Steve


 


 Bubba


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Second NO one does ANYTHING unless there is monetary gain..do you?
As a matter of fact, yes. Neither myself nor any of the other Mods get a dime for what we do. We do it for love of the hobby and MLS and its members, and for no other reason. There are other rewards in life besides money. 

BTW, we do get free 1st Class membership, but I did it in the beginning without that little perk, and wasn't offered anything as part of the original request to become a Mod. Neither were any of the others.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 01/06/2008 8:41 AM
Second NO one does ANYTHING unless there is monetary gain..do you?
As a matter of fact, yes. Neither myself nor any of the other Mods get a dime for what we do. We do it for love of the hobby and MLS and its members, and for no other reason. There are other rewards in life besides money. 

BTW, we do get free 1st Class membership, but I did it in the beginning without that little perk, and wasn't offered anything as part of the original request to become a Mod. Neither were any of the others.


 


Dwight not meant to you....the thread, like Steve was talking about was geared to Shad...if you, and the other mods choose to do it for the love of the hobby..that is a cut above the rest..as it will and does take a large amount of time to do so....but again using family as an excuse, in Steves post, with ANY business just doesn't cut it!


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I dont see where to add a signature to a reply.


Mike


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Also when I open this thread a post from Bubba is laid over the orginal from Marty?????


Mike


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

the thread, like Steve was talking about was geared to Shad...if you, and the other mods choose to do it for the love of the hobby..that is a cut above the rest..as it will and does take a large amount of time to do so....but again using family as an excuse, in Steves post, with ANY business just doesn't cut it! 
With all due respect, I think you're way off base. Monday Morning Quarterbacking without all the relevant facts is always easy. However, you are entitled to your opinion.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 01/05/2008 9:58 PM


Guys/Gals.....   Please don't take it personally.  I had over 6000 posts from the old site and one of the oldest engineers out there.  I even had more posts than Dwight.  Now we're all just starting from the same level.  I don't find it to be a problem at all.  These last few days have been a bit of a struggle with the new stuff, but it's been a wonderful learning experience with a great deal of knowledge gained.  


Hang in there....  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif  Before long, the number of posts won't make abit of difference with all the good stuff going on.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The lay over on the orginal post got fixed.  Stan has the same post on this thread twice??


I recived a message that my profile was fixed, but I see nothing different in it.  I see no way to add a signature.


Mike


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yerrite, Mike.  I did have 2 posts.  I couldn't delete the one I messed up so I just erased all the data.  Looks like Dwight covered me on that one./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I see no way to add a signature.


Shad has added the beginning of a new FAQ here which may help you to navigate to the correct area of your profile to add a sig - specifically, take a look at Q3.  If you need assistance, send me an email of PM.


----------

